# They ARE watching...from another state forum



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

They ARE watching
by Good Life » Tue Oct 04, 2011 7:22 am 

A couple of families have routinely been combining purchases to Emergency Essentials to save on shipping, take advantage of group specials and meet minimum weights to order the super pails. The person placing the order has been rotated and orders have been placed every 2-3 months. So over the course of a year, no one family is placing more than one order. This past month, the person placing the order called the order in rather than ordering online because it contained a couple of the super pails. She was asked by EE if this was in fact a group order. The customer asked why would that matter? The EE rep said they are now required to keep records on all group purchases to be sure they were "actually for groups and not individuals storing large amounts of food and supplies." The customer said it was for a group, but gave no other information.

Several days later, the order arrives at her house. The Fed Ex guy was handing her the buckets and boxes as she moved them inside her house. He asked her if there was some kind of nuclear war coming or something he should know about. She played dumb and asked what he was talking about. The driver said he has had a huge increase in the number of big deliveries from this company recently so it seems like something might be up. No further comment from the customer.

Yesterday in the mail came a letter from EE requesting information about the "group" including names, addresses and phone numbers for all the members. Unfortunately, the letter was being read by candle light and caught fire before it could be completed and returned. Just saying, for those of us who think we fly under the radar because we live in a typical middle class neighborhood or don't buy large amounts of stuff very often or whatever, don't kid yourself.
Good Life 
Forum Moderator


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Interesting. I will continue to buy my purchases at different stores, paying cash, and not using my store discount card.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, wanna be carefull what ya buy online an what ya use a card fer.

I'd buy local over shippin I guess, course I just live week by week.:surrender:


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

JayJay said:


> They ARE watching
> by Good Life » Tue Oct 04, 2011 7:22 am
> 
> A couple of families have routinely been combining purchases to Emergency Essentials to save on shipping, take advantage of group specials and meet minimum weights to order the super pails. The person placing the order has been rotated and orders have been placed every 2-3 months. So over the course of a year, no one family is placing more than one order. This past month, the person placing the order called the order in rather than ordering online because it contained a couple of the super pails. She was asked by EE if this was in fact a group order. The customer asked why would that matter? The EE rep said they are now required to keep records on all group purchases to be sure they were "actually for groups and not individuals storing large amounts of food and supplies." The customer said it was for a group, but gave no other information.
> ...


I wonder what volume of food they were indeed buying??? I don't think it is right to track this....and I have bought from EE before. It should not matter. That said two interesting things...

1. My last FED EX order from EE, my wife said the FED EX guy said, "he delivers these all the time...you would be surprised."
2. If the person in said article ordered 25 superpails or something, I can understand why EE may ask. If they indeed did send a letter, that would be goofy and I would refrain from doing biz with them in the future. Dang...they should know who a majority of the clients are.
3. I assume nothing on the web (like this forum), bought online, trolled online, etc is sacred and confidential.

Now....where the food is stored, etc...good luck with that one. They have no way to track that if indeed someone is tracking it. I kinda doubt they are....heaven knows there are far more intelligence concerns abroad for people in the govt to track and study.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

As a 17 year old, co-running a Civil Prepardness Group, this scares me.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ReconCraftTheta said:


> As a 17 year old, co-running a Civil Prepardness Group, this scares me.


Not to worry young one, just keep on with what you are doing and don't sweat the small stuff. :2thumb:

If the "powers that be" want to swoop down on us and try and play the "jack boot" game they would soon discover that there are a heck of a lot more of us then there are of "them".

It's like I said in an earlier post, I am probably on more lists than "they" have agencies, and to quote Mad Magazine's Alfred E. Newman "what me worry?" 

Yeah I know what is Mad magazine and who is Alfred E. Newman? Get your Grandparents to tell you. 

Seriously "they" have a lot bigger fish to fry than to worry about who is stocking up and who isn't.

DM


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh I know MAD, haha. Thanks for the advice old vet. 

As it stands not a lot of my gear is purchased online, a lot is from local surplus stores, gun shows, antique shops, ect ect.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

JayJay said:


> They ARE watching
> by Good Life » Tue Oct 04, 2011 7:22 am
> 
> The EE rep said they are now required to keep records on all group purchases to be sure they were "actually for groups and not individuals storing large amounts of food and supplies."
> ...


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

This has been going on for awhile. I am looking for the article about a woman in MT. her and hubby live on ranch middle of nowhere and have 3 teenage boys, So as you can imagine they really stock up for winter. One day FBI show up to ask some 'routine Questions"


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Why does it even matter if they are buying for a group or not? At least the company is making money. It really isn't any of their darn business.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> Why does it even matter if they are buying for a group or not? At least the company is making money. It really isn't any of their darn business.


start at 2:45 to see what Will Smith thinks...






warning: ef bomb used


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dixie said:


> JayJay said:
> 
> 
> > They ARE watching
> ...


----------



## kathyprepper (Oct 6, 2011)

This is one reason I buy from my local co-op and pay cash. I do have to package the large volumes myself but there are no records for CC or deliveries.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't like this. I would like to see some proof, etc., a copy of the letter. If true EE will not get any more orders from me.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

OPSEC, OPSEC, OPSEC

Be wise in how you stock up.


----------



## Browncoat (Oct 6, 2011)

In a way, I can understand EE's point. Their group special prices are significantly lower than regular prices, and I can see them not wanting individuals to take advantage of the program. Yes, they're getting paid, but if it's misused and they start losing money, they might stop doing those specials and everyone else has to pay the price. Isn't that the way it usually goes? 

I've considered getting my family in on a few of the group specials, but most of the family is so picky that they usually won't eat the monthly special. I usually just buy my stuff from EE piecemeal.  I'm sure they hate me for it, because they want you to order items that are easily packable, and I don't. I'm such a rebel!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

This probably has to do with marketing rather than keeping track for the Gubmint.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Dixie said:


> JayJay said:
> 
> 
> > They ARE watching
> ...


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

The problem with databases is that they are cheap and they provide a lot of information later for no real cost. 

In my profession I've seen many instances where sys admins are told to make a database store information just in case it's needed later. Then later what the information is used for isn't as innocent as previously thought.

The only way to stop that with purchases is to use cash and refuse to provide information about what your purchase is for. Or use a check card and have your products shipped to a PO box, business or friend.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

As per your guns.......don't keep all your food in one place :sssh:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

what food? I only have enough for this week then I have to shop again.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I just need to replace this week's food in the back of the closet.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but did anyone figure out if this is true and who is requiring EE to keep a group list?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I know this is an old thread, but did anyone figure out if this is true and who is requiring EE to keep a group list?


I believe it was one of those stories. Shortly after this was posted I made a large purchase from them and there were no questions asked except do I want the boxes built inside out so there is no EE label on the outside telling all my neighbors I was getting preps...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think EE would risk losing business by asking such questions. They know they're selling mostly to preppers and survivalists. "Emergency Essentials"... kind of implies people who anticipate needing supplies! 

Plus, the FedEx drivers I've met are never personal in any way regarding what they're delivering. 

Of course, this is my own speculation. However that one that supposedly happened in Tennessee where someone spread a story about an LDS cannery or warehouse being asked to provide a list of customers, that one turned out to be untrue.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JayJay said:


> They ARE watching
> 
> She was asked by EE if this was in fact a group order. The customer asked why would that matter? The EE rep said they are now required to keep records on all group purchases to be sure they were "actually for groups and not individuals storing large amounts of food and supplies." The customer said it was for a group, but gave no other information.


EE may have been harassed by the FBI to ask these questions and to gather this information, after all, we are all terrorist in their eyes aren't we?

http://www.infowars.com/feds-label-bulk-buying-of-food-a-potential-terrorist-activity/

People, the handwriting is in fact on the wall.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> after all, we are all terrorist in their eyes aren't we?


That's right you crazy nutjobs. Forget about all this food storage crap. Get rid of that stuff so you drop off the radar. If you don't know what to do with it all, PM me. I'll send you my address.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The only*

The only reason EE would have their rep ask how many in a group order and their names and addresses would be to market them individually.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillM said:


> The only reason EE would have their rep ask how many in a group order and their names and addresses would be to market them individually.


Hope you are right and I am wrong.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

BillM said:


> The only reason EE would have their rep ask how many in a group order and their names and addresses would be to market them individually.


Ok, I would really like to know if this was true. I am thinking about calling EE.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

DJgang said:


> Ok, I would really like to know if this was true. I am thinking about calling EE.


 :scratch if it were true, and for nefarious purposes, wouldn't they just lie?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

THEY are watching the e mails.I was discussing building a knife with a friend and suddenly I start getting ADs for knife steel and cutlery in my ad pop ups, on my forums, EVERYWHERE!

Come on EMP! I'm ready to go back to the woods!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Magus said:


> THEY are watching the e mails.I was discussing building a knife with a friend and suddenly I start getting ADs for knife steel and cutlery in my ad pop ups, on my forums, EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Come on EMP! I'm ready to go back to the woods!


That'a actually a function of google and your cookies.

You can stop it by using the wrench in the top right hand corner and opt out of ad tracking.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :scratch if it were true, and for nefarious purposes, wouldn't they just lie?


True....but what if i made a group purchase and just wanted to see?

Let me think about it and see what's on special this month! :beercheer:


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

To some extent the entire conversation is irrelevant. If you are on this or any other discussion group about prepping then you have already been identified. About the only way out of that is if you have rented a server in a country that is not friendly to the US government and then used an anonymity product from there, and you have never written a post using your standard idiom or any number of posts that give an idea of your area. In other words you are already identified so buy your stuff and quit worrying...


----------

